# where to find a .357 or .44 magnum H&R single shot barrel?



## jonnythfisherteen2

Someone has expressed interest in hunting but my h&r slug gun only has a 12 gauge barrel to use and it kicks way to hard for them to use effectively (gun is the light model, 5 pounds instead of 9 or 10) and h&r has pulled the plug on their barrel program. So where would I find the extra barrel for it? And if anyone wants to offer one, thats fine also, just know that im not planning to buy it right now, it might be awhile before I can, but I definitely want a barrel.


----------



## buckeye dan

Have you verified that it is even an option for your gun? Read this:
http://www.hr1871.com/support/accessoryprogram.asp


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

I have checked that list already. I have the sb1 frame for the light shotgun barrel and handgun cartridge barrels. My gun is the ultra LIGHT slug hunter. NOT the ultra slug hunter, which is a bull barrel.


----------



## Misdirection

Check gunbroker.com and armslist.com


----------



## krustymc223

The only problem now is without the factory (Remington) fitting barrels to the frames, you either have to be lucky that extra barrels lock up, or be able to fit them yourself!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Could a gunsmith handle the job? And would it cost a lot to have it done? I found a good deal on .444 marlin handis with the sb2 frame. Should I go with that instead?


----------



## buckeye dan

Here is an SB2 in .357:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=472841911

Keep in mind the .357 magnum can be rechambered to .357 Maximum which is an awesome round.


----------



## krustymc223

Jonny, a good gunsmith should be able to fit a barrel to a frame. Thought you wanted a .357 or .44 mag for reduced felt recoil?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

.444 must kick quite alot huh? I was planning to get into reloading and could maybe make a reduced recoil load.


----------



## JOE W

Johnny Dicks in Strongsville had single shot rifles on sale a couple weeks ago for 199.00 357,44,444,45/70 give them a call 440-268-9153


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

That just might work bud. Ill call tomorrow and see if they have any available. Would be nice if they hold it for a few weeks untill I can buy it. If I get one, it may be a .357 magnum.


----------



## ruffhunter

I believe H&R is now out of business. Cut out by remington. Whatever is out there is all that is left. graybeard forums has a huge H&R/NEF handi rifle forum. There is more info on that there. Thats why 357/44 handi rifles prices got jacked up, after hunting season.


----------



## Bwana J

Johny, the .444 doesn't kick much at all. Maybe about like a .410 shotgun. I shot my 10 pt this year using the .444 and it did a great job for me with factory loads.


----------



## Lundy

Sorry to be so late to this discussion. I own multiple H&R's in 12, 20, .444 marlin and .357 Maximum.

Your best bet would be a .44 mag for available ammunition, effective deer killing power at reasonable yardages and reloading component availability.

I also would STRONGLY suggest you find a factory fitted H&R in .44 mag and not to purchase a barrel and try and have it fitted.

The .357 Maximum is my favorite by far out of all of them. You can have a .357 Mag reamed out to .357 Max but that is a little costly and the brass and proper hunting bullets can be nearly impossible to find and you will find no loaded ammo and if you do find some on an auction site it is not suitable for hunting

Just for a comparison. These are rough numbers and will vary a little based upon the gun and exact load but they will get you close.

Felt Recoil in lbs
.357 mag - 5
.44 mag - 11
.444 Marlin - 22
.410 shotgun - 7
20 ga - 21
12 ga (2-3/4) - 32
12 ga (3") - 52


----------

